
Show HN: Block trackers system-wide on Linux/Windows, a Pi-hole “to go” alt - davegson
https://github.com/safing/portmaster/
======
kedkek38e82js
Looks really great! Nice UI and features are working good. Would appreciate
official support for Fedora with a .rpm package.

~~~
davegson
Thanks for checking it out and your kind words! If something comes up don't
hesitate to create a bug report or feature request.

We are looking into other linux package managers we can support. We actually
have an open issue for creating an `.rpm` package, see
[https://github.com/safing/portmaster-
packaging/issues/4](https://github.com/safing/portmaster-packaging/issues/4).
We plan to address a couple things with our installers in fall and hopefully
will then also ship an `.rpm` installer.

You can also show extra support for a platfrom by voting for it in the micro-
survey when signing up for a Safing Account.
([https://account.safing.io/account/sign_up](https://account.safing.io/account/sign_up))

